# Firmware Question



## bsr2002 (Jul 22, 2005)

I have an Ultrasat, which in the System Information Menue says it is a Coolsat 4000 Plus. 
I uploaded the firmware from the Ultrasat Folder "COOLSAT4000_120_20050117.stb" from my disk. 
Anyways after doing so I was curious of the type of Firmware that were in the Coolsat 4000 Pro and 4000 Plus folders had. Heres what is in those folders:

"COOLSAT4000_120_20050117.stb" (Coolsat PRO)

"COOLSAT4000_100_20041214.stb" (Coolsat Plus)

The file in the PRO folder and the Ultrasat Folder are identical. 

I hope I didn't ruin my box Should I go back and upload the firmware from the Plus Folder?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I have no experience with the Coolsat or Ultrasat, but here's what I know about FTA firmware upgrades:

* Any time you upgrade your firmware, there's a chance you'll fry your receiver. Those odds get worse if the firmware doesn't come from the manufacturer, but there's always a chance of something going wrong.

* Therefore, don't upgrade your firmware unless you're willing to take the risk. That means that you understand how risky it is, and you know that the firmware upgrade addresses a problem that you really want to be fixed.

* Summary: If it ain't broke, don't flash it.

If your receiver works now, enjoy. If not, I hope some Coolsat/Ultrasat owner can help you. Good luck!


----------

